# Aggressive Roosters



## chklve (Jun 19, 2012)

My wife has a hard time getting attacked by an aggressive rooster. It's to the point she wants to get rid of him. To my understanding there's nothing that can be done about it. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

There are 2 options. 1) make it dinner 2) try to tame it. I prefer the 1st choice but if you want to try to tame it, pick it up and carry it around with you for about 10 minutes a day. This may take a while and may not always work. It all depends on the rooster. My opinion is to have chicken dinner. I recently culled 4 aggresive rooster and am glad I did. My flock has greatly calmed down since.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

An aggressive rooster can and will hurt someone given half a chance ... I would also go with the chicken dinner.


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

Freezer camp.


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicken soup is the best solution for a bad rooster. 

Mean roosters will often beat up hens, rip feathers out & literally peck them to death That is especially likely if you have two maturing roosters in a small flock. 

One rooster usually needs about eight hens to really be happy. Any less and he's liable to get onery. Crowding ln the roosts or run will aggravate the problem.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

You can also try kicking it....repeadetly, in the face. It will take a beating and won't quit for a long time but when it does he should see you/the wife as higher on the pecking order and quit attacking.

Kind of like a dog if you can Up-Alpha them they get the point eventually.

Or eat him, they are extremely replaceable every summer.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

my wife is from the Philippines & she makes great chicken adobo


problem solved!!!


piglett


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you start VERY young you may have a chance, but once you start fighting with a rooster he will always be ready for a fight. I have dealt with more than my share of nasty boys over the years and I really do recommend eating them as soon as they start to show aggressive behavior. 

My youngest to date was three weeks. I had a batch of 12 peeps. At three weeks the rooster combs pop out and it's easy to pick them out from females. Well, at three weeks I also take my peeps outside into their junior run. So, there I am in flip-flops and one peep just tore into my toes. "He" was jumping at my ankles and pinching my toes and twisting. Looking back it really did hurt. Once I stepped back and took a good look I saw that his comb was bigger than the others, that's when I knew. I had a little roo in my batch of ONLY females. I paid extra for only females. Needless to say he was a nightmare and ended up in the cooking pot before he even made it to his first crow!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

jjwilson72000 said:


> You can also try kicking it....repeadetly, in the face. It will take a beating and won't quit for a long time but when it does he should see you/the wife as higher on the pecking order and quit attacking.


I wasn't going to bring that solution up but since you did, I'll add my tale. Our first rooster was BAD. As soon as you walked into the run he was on you. Even when he was out running free during the day he would still attack as you got near the coop. One day he came at me and I had decided I'd had enough as he already torn one pair of pants. I hauled off and kicked him; hard. He flew about 15' and just laid there. I thought I had killed him which was not my intention. I walked over to him and gave a little nudge with my boot and he jumped up and ran away. Never had another problem with him.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

There is no good way of taming an ornery 'roo. We have had several mean ones, from 'homicidal' Henry to Rusty. 
Henry killed (really) several hens. 
Rusty was very agressive, my son would not go into the run without his 'Rusty-stick' (a piece of bamboo aboout 5 ' long, part of an onld fishing rod).

They were both 'rehabbed' via the stock pot 

The only benefit we got from Rusty is Peach (our current 'roo) was raised under Rusty's 'authoritarian regime', so he's a bit calmer....


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

We once had a rooster named Herbie that was like a rabid Grizzly on Methamphetamines. He wasn't afraid of _anyrhing_.
I vividly remember watching my daughter (age 9) doing egg duty one morning, walking around the run with her feet in two plastic 5-gal buckets to keep Herbie from eating her toes. I also remember him vociferously challenging a passing helicopter, daring it to come down & fight like a chicken!

Poor Herbie: He was good with the hens, just VERY protective. When he eventually went into the stewpot (in the Fullness of Time) he was so tough that we literally had to simmer him for three days to make him edible.

I think I still miss Herbie. He had _personality_.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had an Americana that was very aggressive....he made a fine watch-dog! This crazy bird would try to attack me when I mowed the fields He hated that mower....or was it me? The grand kids were scared to death of him and he would come after anything in the yard that moved. We have a big old Newfoundland Dog that weighs in about 200 lbs (give or take a few pounds) and the dog would stay clear of that ole rooster. 
We eventually made chicken broth out of him after he attacked one of the kids and gashed up her legs pretty badly......


----------



## Catfish (Jun 27, 2012)

I got a rooster that likes to flog you. 
I've tamed him by showing him who the Alpha male is, ME. 
I crouch down like he does and when he goes to flog, I reach down and grab him. 
then I keep him in a tight clutch and go about the chores of feeding and watering, etc. 
Then I put him down and he typically calms down. 
When he gets on the aggressive side, I repeat. I also play his game and when he 
goes to flog, I kick him, sometimes hard enough you would think it would hurt. 
But it never does. The last few times I've started to really calm him down and 
he not nearly as aggressive. 
He has 2 1/2" spurs too, I'll catch him once in a while and trim the back to dull 
them too.


----------



## EMO (Jun 22, 2012)

chklve said:


> My wife has a hard time getting attacked by an aggressive rooster. It's to the point she wants to get rid of him. To my understanding there's nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> Am I wrong?


I'm the one that gets attacked at our house, they leave the wife and kids alone. The only thing that works for me is to keep 4' sticks near each gate. When I enter, a sticks goes with me. Keep it extended out from me touching the ground. I think it makes me seem bigger or something because he won't bother me when I have it. If I enter without it, he comes right at me.


----------



## abluechipstock (Jul 5, 2012)

i've always done the featherduster method, when one attacks me i grab him by the legs and clean the cob webs and dirt from around the coop, when i put him down he thinks twice before giving me the stink-eye!


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

^lol @abluechipstock! Sounds like what my wife did with one of our mean Barred Rock Roosters! We also have a very aggressive white leghorn roo. We have started penning them to the ground when they show their aggressive side and letting them know they are not dominate over us. So far so good. We will see how long this last. It's been two weeks since one came after us, and it used to be every day. We just hold them down for about 5 minutes and when you let them up, they scurry off and behave themselves.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

jjwilson72000 said:


> You can also try kicking it....repeadetly, in the face. It will take a beating and won't quit for a long time but when it does he should see you/the wife as higher on the pecking order and quit attacking.
> 
> Kind of like a dog if you can Up-Alpha them they get the point eventually.
> 
> Or eat him, they are extremely replaceable every summer.


this is NOT the way to deal with any aggressive animal! and NO it's NOT kind of like a dog! I breed and raise Rottweilers to get respect you have to earn it and be firm but fair! beating any animal of any kind is NOT a solution! shame on you I really hope you don't own many animals...Up-Alpha???..pure ignorance! 

cull the Roo and have him for dinner make his life worth something..remember its an animal they do what comes natural so dont take it personal.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

cindy said:


> this is NOT the way to deal with any aggressive animal! and NO it's NOT kind of like a dog! .


Cindy, I must respectfully disagree. 
You are 100% correct in that a chicken in NOT like a dog. I would NEVER kick a dog trying to bring it into submission. We have 7 of them. Most dogs want to please you. 
But a chicken has a completely different mindset. Several Roos together will fight for dominance. If you have a very dominant roo, he will challenge you if he feels you are a threat to the girls in his domain. We have a big, beautiful BR roo that had a bit of an attitude. After being spurred a couple times, I cornered him in the coop and put him in a dog crate for a few days. Every day I would grab a hen and walk to the crate and show him that the girls were mine and he came second. When I let him out he seemed to understand. He will now follow me around without attacking because he knows I'm the alpha in the flock. I still pick up one of the girls every couple days and carry her around just so he can see it.
So showing an aggressive roo who is #1 is a viable solution to the problem. Just my personal experience.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had many dominate Roo's! their in the freezer! I don't care what kind of animal it is... this "You can also try kicking it....repeatedly, in the face"
is not the solution. your method of crating/carrying around is a long way from kicking it in the face repeatedly!
funny yesterday we were all talking about humane ways to cull yet today abuse is being condoned...
there's much better ways to show/teach dominance without inflicting physical pain. YOU just mentioned one very
good method.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I did teach a younger rooster manners by locking him up in the coop with my two older boys.

He was much more respectful of the rules after that.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, let me say it in a nicer way. When it attacks you don't run away screaming, defend yourself. It will eventually learn that you are not one to be attacked. And yes I own many happy and healthy animals.


----------



## Kozykitten (Jul 14, 2012)

Any aggressive Roo I have WILL be eaten (lesson learned from my momma). My advice, don't keep them around, especially if you have kids. You are just asking for someone to get hurt. All of my roosters are sweet thankfully, but when I have to replace them at the end of their lifespan then the same rule will be in effect. We ate the mean goose we had  tasted kind of like beef.......


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I've found "lone" roosters can be the worst or most aggressive regardless of the breed....having two or more generally keeps them busy trying to maintain their pecking order to keep them from being "man fighters"! Some breeds are worse than others and in over a decade of raising Buckeyes (thousands of adult birds) I've had 2 roosters that were aggressive toward me. Putting them is the "bull pen"....a coop with about 10 other roosters for a few days usually gave them an "attitude adjustment" but not always! I've effectively rehabilitated a few using this method but the BEST thing to do is "CULL" them from your flock because if you are breeding this is a trait that can be passed on to the offspring!


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

My experience- neighbor with one-eyed psycho roo, roo loves her husband and routinely attacks me when I watch her animals...I just do my best to avoid him, he is not my animal.... My roo?? A lover not a fighter. I can pick him up and he is fine. HE will get a wee bit antsy if we pick up one of the girls but he has NEVER been the least bit aggressive towards us. A friend who had a farm and raised many a chicken advises that roos will go after young male children. I guess it's a testosterone thing. Her barometer was how they behave around her son...You can try standing your ground, pushing them away with a broom, but as someone says, you may always be seen as a challenge. ANd then, it's dinner time....Unfortunately there are so many nice roos looking for a home, I see no reason to maintain an meany....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

cindy said:


> this is NOT the way to deal with any aggressive animal! and NO it's NOT kind of like a dog! I breed and raise Rottweilers to get respect you have to earn it and be firm but fair! beating any animal of any kind is NOT a solution! shame on you I really hope you don't own many animals...Up-Alpha???..pure ignorance!
> 
> cull the Roo and have him for dinner make his life worth something..remember its an animal they do what comes natural so dont take it personal.


I will agree and respectfully disagree ... 

Be firm but fair may work with some dogs but not all ...(I just read the story of a woman who rescued dogs only to be killed by one of them. http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57495359/woman-who-rescued-animals-killed-by-dog/ )

And while you think beating any animal of any kind is NOT a solution sometimes it is the only one... at hand. I will not standby and let any of my critters hurt me or try to hurt anyone else on the farm.

I have kicked more than one rooster to get it off me and then went for the axe. (Guess what was for supper. )

I have taken a 2x4 to a sow pig, it was her or me. (and no I didn't think twice about it.)

My son with a hammer held off a 6 mo. old bull, that just wanted to play. But the bull got the message.

I agree, we should be kind to animals but when it come down to me getting hurt or me doing what I need too ... I'll do what needs to be done.

I do take it kind of personal when a animal I tend ... feed, water & vet ... thinks they are going to rule, just not going to happen.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

My first incubator hatch of 12 chicks was a rooster, named him Uno, moved him outside to the barn & that was that! Had no real issues with him until he was about a year old. Then he ran after anyone & everyone who walked anywhere near him & his girls! He had even managed to kill the other two roo's that had hatched out with him, so I guess we shoulda known he was gonna be trouble! One day my big brother came running in the house bleeding profusely from ear to chin on his cheek, Uno had literally launched himself @ his face & raked a spur down his cheek ripping him open! Well, that was it ~ The final "claw" so to say! So we spent the next 3 days trying to catch Uno so we could ring his neck - All w/o any luck. We finally cornered him in the cow barn stall with Ms. Betsy (our Gurnsey Milk Cow) But he fought back at us every time we'd lunged for him, attacking us, & then counter-attacking us! Finally old Ms. Besty turn sideways and Uno went to attacking her legs for moving I guess, and suddenly with one swift kick she nailed him into the sidewall of her stall and finally there was thus: "NO MO' UNO!!"
So Yes, Get Rid Of Any & All Aggressive Roosters- IMMEDIATELY - By Any & All Means & Or Ways Possible !!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Never pass on a mean bird ,cull it or ask your vet to pts. 
It is very dangerous to the new owner , they may have children visiting etc .


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

oakwood said:


> Never pass on a mean bird ,cull it or ask your vet to pts.
> It is very dangerous to the new owner , they may have children visiting etc .


sounds like Mr' Uno needed to go in the pot!!!!
maybe he could have been caught when younger & made to understand who the alpha was (not him) once he was able to get away with it his fate was sealed


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been known to drop kick a mean rooster. That usually calms them down. But if it don't and I can't catch him to wring his neck, I won't be messing around with him for days. I'll shoot him. I won't put up with mean animals any longer than I absolutely have to.


----------

